# FMT Available At Border?



## Southbound (Sep 28, 2009)

Having been a forum "lurker" for a few weeks this has to be the most well informed Mexican forum created to date. All information provided seems to be concise and extremely informative!

Recently I was directed to the Mexican consulate in my state (Oregon) when inquiring where to obtain an FMT. Since the city location of the Mexican consulate would be an overnight trip, I was wondering if anyone might know if an FMT is available at the border when I enter Mexico at Nogales? Gut feelings tell me this could be a hassle with hours or days of waiting even if it is possible.

There are a few more questions that I may request answers to as I am planning for a 5-6 month visit beginning in November 2009. Each question will be posted separately to hopefully initiate its own thread of answers.

Thanks to all for feedback, or feed-forward in my current scenario!


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

Southbound said:


> Having been a forum "lurker" for a few weeks this has to be the most well informed Mexican forum created to date. All information provided seems to be concise and extremely informative!
> 
> Recently I was directed to the Mexican consulate in my state (Oregon) when inquiring where to obtain an FMT. Since the city location of the Mexican consulate would be an overnight trip, I was wondering if anyone might know if an FMT is available at the border when I enter Mexico at Nogales? Gut feelings tell me this could be a hassle with hours or days of waiting even if it is possible.
> 
> ...


I assume you're entering Mexico at Nogales by car. It's quickest to use the Mariposa (truck) crossing just west of the downtown border crossing. You'll get your FMT at the main building about 10 or 15 km inside Mexico, where both Immigration (for your FMT) and Customs, (for your temporary vehicle import permit) are located. If you hit the border early, you should get through the entire process within an hour or so.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome, Southbound. It really is just that easy. The FMT is good for up to 180 days (be sure to specify) and may not be renewed inside Mexico.


----------



## Southbound (Sep 28, 2009)

*Thanks Holymole and RVGringo*

Would it be safe to assume that the entry and paperwork would be the same for travel via motorcycle?
Is the original vehicle title required or would a copy work just as well? 
Is a birth certificate required in addition to a passport, or just the passport?
Thank you again for the help.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You will need the title or registration of any vehicle, showing the VIN and the owner/driver's name exactly the same on all documents and on your major credit card; used to post the bond for the vehicle. Of course, you will need your passport and you want to be sure that they issue the FMT for the full 180 days, even if you only plan to spend a shorter time in Mexico. Folks get sick, vehicles need repairs or plans change for other reasons. It is best to be prepared. Don't lose your FMT, you can be asked for it at checkpoints or on exiting Mexico. Enjoy your visit.


----------



## AdePuebla (Jun 4, 2009)

every time i come in by land i go through Nogales. The most recent time i came as soon as i pulled in past the border there were agents there who pointed me to the direction of immigration which was right there. i just had to show my passport, fill out the little card (exact same one you fill out on the airplane when you come in that way) and paid the 20 bucks or whatever it was and was on my way. there was no waiting. me and my brother were the only ones there. it's always better to do the things in mexico and not at the consulate because they usually ask you for WAY more stuff. and the Mexican consulate in Portland SUCKS REALLY BAD.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

AdePuebla forgot to mention that the "little card" is the FMT tourist document and that one also needs to stop and temporarily import your vehicle. Otherwise, you'll get turned back at the interior checkpoint.


----------

